# Pike lake?



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

I've heard of a lake in eastern Ohio that's pretty much a pike specific lake, maybe it's a chain of lakes? Anyone know of a lake like this?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Evans Lake ----- PRIVATE


----------



## cec330 (Jul 30, 2013)

Has it always Ben private? Is there anyway of getting on the lake now, ie join a club be part of an organization?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

cec330 said:


> Has it always Ben private? Is there anyway of getting on the lake now, ie join a club be part of an organization?


I'm pretty sure it used to be one of the Ohio water service pay lakes. It's closed to the public now.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

There's also Pine Lake in that area as well. Both are private/gated. Must be/be with a property owner for access.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

What's the best pike lake in ohio?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Mosquito lake had nice pike also west branch. And some sections of the cuyahoga river ..


----------

